# Doctor and engineer visa?



## Lauraj.123 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey, i'm new. I have done various research and I know how to get a EB-1 visa for my career (doctor) including all the exams and applying for resident posts.

However, how would my husband a controls engineer with 8 years experience apply for a job. I understand if I was given a green card he would automatically be given one, but i've heard it doesn't work the same way with a EB-1 visa.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Just FYI - Green Cards neither will you be given a Green Card nor will your spouse automatically be given one. With EB1 involves an I-140 petition.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

without a Nobel peace prize or a similar ... most Doctors get EB3

Employment-Based Immigration: First Preference EB-1
USCIS - Employment-Based Immigration: First Preference EB-1


----------



## Lauraj.123 (Jan 10, 2013)

Sorry i'm getting them confused. I was speaking to a nurse who recently moved to america and the her husband was also given a green card. I'm assuming the only possible way would be if my husbands work sent him and sponsored him, but there based in Alabama which has stupid immigration laws if im right?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Lauraj.123 said:


> Sorry i'm getting them confused. I was speaking to a nurse who recently moved to america and the her husband was also given a green card. I'm assuming the only possible way would be if my husbands work sent him and sponsored him, but there based in Alabama which has stupid immigration laws if im right?


Assumptions and US Immigrations are two cups of tea. FYI - US immigration is handled on a federal level. Why do you not start with uscis.gov and learn a bit about the topic?


----------



## Lauraj.123 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank you, I feel stupid starting this thread now. I had no idea how complicated US immigration is. I'm guessing the easiest way would be for my husbands job company to sponsor him. They did offer to sponsor him but he doesn't want to work in alabama, even if it would be only for a couple of years.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Lauraj.123 said:


> Thank you, I feel stupid starting this thread now. I had no idea how complicated US immigration is. I'm guessing the easiest way would be for my husbands job company to sponsor him. They did offer to sponsor him but he doesn't want to work in alabama, even if it would be only for a couple of years.


It would be interesting to know why he does not want to workl in Alabama.


----------



## Lauraj.123 (Jan 10, 2013)

twostep said:


> It would be interesting to know why he does not want to workl in Alabama.


He has his heart set on florida but I have to keep reminding him that the job market atm you can't choose! I would be happy where ever I moved to. I got the opportunity to work over there for 3 months as an anaesthetist it was so much more laid back than over here.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Lauraj.123 said:


> He has his heart set on florida but I have to keep reminding him that the job market atm you can't choose! I would be happy where ever I moved to. I got the opportunity to work over there for 3 months as an anaesthetist it was so much more laid back than over here.


Alabama is on the border of Florida you could still go to Florida every weekend. They are so close to one another.


----------



## Lauraj.123 (Jan 10, 2013)

2fargone said:


> Alabama is on the border of Florida you could still go to Florida every weekend. They are so close to one another.


Yeah I might have to kick his ass.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Lauraj.123 said:


> Yeah I might have to kick his ass.


Unless the UK male is any different from the AL version - do not mess up your manolos.

Alabama is very diverse. What location is potentially open for him?


----------



## Pinkjellybean (Aug 5, 2011)

It's hard enough to get a US visa let alone be able to choose where to live. If it was me I would move over with your husbands company, making sure they sponsor for green cards, if you still don't like Alabama then move once you have your green cards. 

Why does he have his heart set on Florida? If it is because you have been on holiday there, it's totally different living there.


----------



## Lauraj.123 (Jan 10, 2013)

twostep said:


> Unless the UK male is any different from the AL version - do not mess up your manolos.
> 
> Alabama is very diverse. What location is potentially open for him?


In the UK the females tend to be more in charge. 

He would be working at the Mercedes-Benz car plant which is in Vance near Tuscaloosa.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Lauraj.123 said:


> In the UK the females tend to be more in charge.
> 
> He would be working at the Mercedes-Benz car plant which is in Vance near Tuscaloosa.



Fortunately you apparently know little about Southern Bells also being refered to as Steele Magnolias.

Vance is between Tuscaloosa and Birmingham. Do I have to mention University of Alabama, Auburn University and St. Vincent or Childrens' Hospital to make you drool? 

I fought our move to Birmingham and I fought our move away from it a few years later. Art, culture, food, diverse population, one of the top 10 US income markets per Forbes is part of it, hot and humid in summer, short winters, international airport, three hours to the beach by car, 1 hour into the Apalachian Mountains.


----------



## Lauraj.123 (Jan 10, 2013)

twostep said:


> Fortunately you apparently know little about Southern Bells also being refered to as Steele Magnolias.
> 
> Vance is between Tuscaloosa and Birmingham. Do I have to mention University of Alabama, Auburn University and St. Vincent or Childrens' Hospital to make you drool?
> 
> I fought our move to Birmingham and I fought our move away from it a few years later. Art, culture, food, diverse population, one of the top 10 US income markets per Forbes is part of it, hot and humid in summer, short winters, international airport, three hours to the beach by car, 1 hour into the Apalachian Mountains.


Yeah plus what i've heard doctors are on different salaries depending on specialty in the UK we're all on the same. They can also send him to Detroit and I think that's were he wants to be sent to first, but he was seeing if I could get a visa easier because of my profession which is a no. I'm too laid back i'd rather decide once i've got the visa where to live. Currently I drive 30 miles each way to my job as specialty posts are very competitive here, so commuting isn't a problem for me.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Lauraj.123 said:


> Yeah plus what i've heard doctors are on different salaries depending on specialty in the UK we're all on the same. They can also send him to Detroit and I think that's were he wants to be sent to first, but he was seeing if I could get a visa easier because of my profession which is a no. I'm too laid back i'd rather decide once i've got the visa where to live. Currently I drive 30 miles each way to my job as specialty posts are very competitive here, so commuting isn't a problem for me.


Sorry - it goes the other way around - job first then visa unless you a) win Diversity Lottery or b) tag with a spouse and can work (aside from the fact that it might take you a while). 

You cannot judge a commute by distance. Some parts of Birmingham to Vance are around 30-45 minutes. Some commutes within town are 60-90 minutes.

Competition is the same here. During your internship you were not exposed to it.

Cannot help you with Detroit - too cold for me.


----------



## Lauraj.123 (Jan 10, 2013)

twostep said:


> Sorry - it goes the other way around - job first then visa unless you a) win Diversity Lottery or b) tag with a spouse and can work (aside from the fact that it might take you a while).
> 
> You cannot judge a commute by distance. Some parts of Birmingham to Vance are around 30-45 minutes. Some commutes within town are 60-90 minutes.
> 
> ...


Like I said i'm really not fussed where we go just know the process will be a long one. So if my husband gets a green card I can apply for one?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Lauraj.123 said:


> Like I said i'm really not fussed where we go just know the process will be a long one. So if my husband gets a green card I can apply for one?


No. Please read up on US immigration on uscis.gov or travel.state.gov.

Nobody "gets" a Green Card. You cannot "apply" for a Green Card unless you have the option to do so - Diversity Lottery, EB5, a few tiny niches. UK born - no Diversity Lottery, EB% - 500k invested at risk, ... If your husband may has an employer willing and able to sponsor him you can get added as spouse. Timelines for that are on the bulletin section of travel.state.gov.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Lauraj.123 said:


> Sorry i'm getting them confused. I was speaking to a nurse who recently moved to america and the her husband was also given a green card. I'm assuming the only possible way would be if my husbands work sent him and sponsored him, but there based in Alabama which has stupid immigration laws if im right?


they must have been here a long time ago ..the Schedule A nurse visa which came with a green card ceased in 2006 ...as the request of POTUS he wanted homegrown nurses only 

immigration laws are Federal .they are the same everywhere


----------



## mumsie88 (Mar 1, 2009)

Lauraj.123 said:


> Like I said i'm really not fussed where we go just know the process will be a long one. So if my husband gets a green card I can apply for one?


Hello! Just joining in this interesting thread. My husband is British, and I am Filipino. When my husband (engineer) was relocated by his company to the USA (Washington DC), his company sponsored him under the H-1 visa. I was included in the petition as spouse. As a dependent, I was given an H-2 visa which also allows you to apply for and easily get a work permit. 

I am surprised that your husband would prefer to work in Detroit, Michigan??? Alabama would be a better place to move to. If you wish to correspond privately about this, let me know,

Oh, my British husband now has his US green card. His company helped him with it. Once one spouse gets a green card, this usually includes the other spouse plus all children under 18 years old.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

H1 and H2 - that is an unusual constellation.


----------



## mumsie88 (Mar 1, 2009)

twostep said:


> H1 and H2 - that is an unusual constellation.


Yes indeed. The H-2 is the dependent visa. Navigating US Immigration laws can be daunting. It takes time and patience, but following the steps gets you working in the US legally.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

mumsie88 said:


> Yes indeed. The H-2 is the dependent visa. Navigating US Immigration laws can be daunting. It takes time and patience, but following the steps gets you working in the US legally.


H2 is not a dependant visa (H-2 Visa for Temporary and Seasonal Workers)

The dependent visa is H4


no soup for you


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

mumsie88 said:


> Yes indeed. The H-2 is the dependent visa. Navigating US Immigration laws can be daunting. It takes time and patience, but following the steps gets you working in the US legally.


You may want to do some research and discuss this with human resources at your husband's company. H2 IS NOT a dependent visa.


----------

